# Fostering



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Ive been going thru kitty withdrawal since George died in March:crying:. So I went to the local shelter to volunteer. Someone suggested that fostering the older cats since it's not likely they will be adopted. So i said yes. Kelly is 15 years with lovely green eyes. They say she is sweet. So i will go in next week to have a one-on-one with her. I'm excited. I don't have to pay for any food, litter, vet bills though i will buy some pine litter to mix in with the clumping litter to keep down the dust. 

I told Kelly i have a very big cat tree that i hope you will like and use, kitty treats, and lots of love to give you.

Kathy


----------

